# Hi Everyone



## Ree

*Hi everyone,my name is Ree and I'm new here so I thought I'd give a little bit of my background..My first marriage was to a narcissistic,alcoholic,woman beater that ended in divorce when the youngest of our 4 children was 2 yr.s old..We were together roughly 8yr.s..I remarried a few years later and while my husband wasn't an alcoholic or physically violent he was one of the most severe cases if bi-polor and anti social personality disorder I've ever seen and very emotionally abusive..He was killed in a horrific car accident shortly before our 10th year together..A mutual friend of ours was going through some tough times at the time of my husbands death and long story short we were married a year later..People swore we were both on the rebound and just looking for some solice and to some extent they were right but we are now entering our 11 th year of marriage and if I didn't believe in soul mates before I do now..We have been through hell and back in our years together mostly do to our families but the one thing that has remained a constant in our lives is each other..We are completely commited to each other and are one of the few people I know that can be together 24/7 literally and absolutely love it..We go everywhere and do everything together and have nothing but love,loyalty and respect for each other..I do believe that our bad experiences in prior marriages has played a big part in how we love and relate to each other in a very positive way..We are some of the few who can TRUELY say we're happily married!..I look forward to talking with everyone.*


----------



## lalsr1988

New here also. sorry for the loss of your second husband
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

3rd times a charm.....after all you have been through...that is so wonderful you found your "soul mate" ..... I can only imagine how that must feel after so much heartache. You've been given a new beginning. 



> *Ree said:* We are completely commited to each other and are one of the few people I know that can be together 24/7 literally and absolutely love it..We go everywhere and do everything together and have nothing but love,loyalty and respect for each other.


Me & my husband feel this way also... he never gets on my nerves...he is very easy to live with...only if I am pmsing I might cause a little trouble. 

I've asked him before, does he think we spend too much time together, his answer is ...."why get married if you don't want to spend time together"... another time he told me if he had a cave, he would want me in it. Warmed my heart. 

I bet you both are the Hopeless Romantic type... I know we are. Love that Ball & chain! If we ever get invited to a Halloween dress up party, I think I'll buy this, it would be very fitting for us. 

.................................... Welcome Ree and lalsr1988 !


----------



## sandc

Glad to finally read about someone who is happy in their marriage! (No offense SA) There are several of us happy couples on TAM, welcome to our ranks! This board can be depressing at times so it's refreshing to meet happy people!


----------



## Ree

*Thank you for the warm welcome everyone..It's nice to see there are other marriages that are as happy as ours..We're both retired do to health issues so it's just me the hubby,and the dog since all of the kids are grown and gone and we quite enjoy it..A few of our kids and grandkids will come out about once a month and they'll stay for the weekend and as stupid as it sounds we actually miss each other when they're here lol..My time and attention will be focused on my daughter and granddaughter and hubbys on my son,son-in-law and grandson that we're lucky we get to speak to each..Our kids are always asking us how we spend so much time together without wanting to kill each other because we do everything together right down to having the same Dr and having our appts at the same time lol..We've been through more hell in our almost 11yr.s of marriage then most see in a life time and we've managed to get though it all because we've had each other and we've both been through very bad marriages..I think with those two things combined we've learned to have a great appreciation for each other and as we've found out through some of the things we've been through we're the only ones each of us can count on..I think you have to have a lot of trust in someone as well as loyalty to them to have a happy and healthy marriage and that's something we both have with each other..*


----------



## sandc

I think we're all a little more selfish when we're younger. As you get older and experience "life" with your spouse you become bonded by those experiences. That is assuming you mature and become more selfless. I absolutely love being with my wife. I absolutely love to talk to other men and women who absolutely love their spouse. It's very liberating to me personally to know I can laugh, joke, and even flirt with a woman knowing that nothing will come of it because she's devoted to her husband and I am devoted to my wife.

I'm looking forward to the years you are now enjoying together. I feel whole when my wife is with me. I do things with out her, for instance, I fly a lot. I see amazing things. But they would be far more amazing if I could experience them with her. Nothing seems real unless my wife experiences something with me. When I see the wonder in her eyes, then I can truly enjoy the wonder.


----------



## Ree

*First let me say just how wonderful it is to hear a husband other then my own speak so lovingly about his wife..I also agree with what you said about feeling whole when your wife is with you..My husband and I have often said how we feel like a piece of us is missing when we're not together..When my late husband was killed my present husband had been a friend of ours for about 4 yr.s and because of that we both learned that the people you love can be gone in the blink of an eye..So we've made it a point to always cherish the time we have together and the love we have for each other..We don't get upset over the simple stupid stuff,we love each other despite our flaws and we make a conscious effort to discuss any issues that come up as respectful adults..With the divorce rates in this country we're all some of the lucky few and I'm proud to be in that category..It's definitely not without hard work,respect and trust but it's all worth it in the long run..My husband and I both had to go through some hell in our lives to finally find each other but I would do it again in a flat minute if it was the only way to have met him!*


----------



## Drover

Your post is on its period and hurts my eyes.


----------



## InspectorGadget

Reading a post like yours gives me hope for the future! Thank you for sharing


----------

